# What epoxy



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

When installing the lips in my wood stick baits?


----------



## Cutt'em Jack (Feb 17, 2008)

Devcon 2-ton.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Information appreciated


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

If you need some, pm me your address... I've got a few extra "syringes" due to me not reading an item description properly... I'll never be able to use it all.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

Pm sent


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Didn't get it.... email- [email protected]


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Why they call it 2 ton when it's rated for 2500 PSI is beyond me. It's good stuff tho, and what I like to use, but it's hard to find locally. Ace hardware carries it, but only in select stores and not in my area. It would be nice to just be able to grab it at the store instead of getting it online all the time. Gorilla brand and LocTite are everywhere. I noticed recently that the Gorilla epoxy is also rated for 2500 PSI. Does anyone have any experience using it? Not the gel, or marine grade grey type, but the 5 or 30 minute set time epoxy.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

I read a post a long time ago from another member....he stated that Gorilla Was,activated by contact with water and actually swells when used for screw eyes. 
I tried it for a while. Went back to Devcon 2 t.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

My experience... I used the 2 ton for a clear coat on a homemade topwater rat swimbait... I tried doing the back half with the loctite stuff first. After it cured, I dropped it in the sink to find its center of gravity for the hook hanger, and the epoxy turned white instead of clear. Had to start from scratch again on that piece and thanked my lucky stars I didn't do both halves of both rats all at once. Ordered the 2 ton that day.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

vc1111 said:


> I read a post a long time ago from another member....he stated that Gorilla Was,activated by contact with water and actually swells when used for screw eyes.
> I tried it for a while. Went back to Devcon 2 t.


That makes me wonder if the poster was referring to the regular Gorilla Glue and not their epoxy. It bubbles up and swells a lot.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Bad Bub said:


> My experience... I used the 2 ton for a clear coat on a homemade topwater rat swimbait... I tried doing the back half with the loctite stuff first. After it cured, I dropped it in the sink to find its center of gravity for the hook hanger, and the epoxy turned white instead of clear. Had to start from scratch again on that piece and thanked my lucky stars I didn't do both halves of both rats all at once. Ordered the 2 ton that day.


Good to know. Thanks!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

Any idea why Devcon 2 ton epoxy is like finding Bigfoot? I have called every hardware, craft store, etc. within a 30 mile radius. They have every other adhesive product known to man. Ordering it online appears to be my only option. I need some other lure making supplies, so just thought I'd grab some while I'm out. Nope.


----------



## undertaker (Jan 20, 2013)

I just found it at Ace Hardware


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

All Eyes said:


> Any idea why Devcon 2 ton epoxy is like finding Bigfoot? I have called every hardware, craft store, etc. within a 30 mile radius. They have every other adhesive product known to man. Ordering it online appears to be my only option. I need some other lure making supplies, so just thought I'd grab some while I'm out. Nope.


I had to order from ebay... I looked in every hardware and craft store I knew of.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

undertaker said:


> I just found it at Ace Hardware


The 2 Ace Hardware stores within 20 miles of me both say they would have to order it.


----------



## huntindoggie22 (Mar 28, 2008)

Go to hobby lobby and get the BSI.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

After all of my searching and belly aching about not being able to find Devcon 2 Ton locally, I walked into the local Ma and Pa hardware store to get saw blades, and what did I find? 
Yep! You guessed it. They never had it there before and the guy said they just started carrying it. The store is less than a mile from the house. It's a miracle!


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

This is a brand new unused bottle of Devcon. I just took the top and plastic label off. Hmmm. Pretty sure they are supposed to be equal amounts.  Weird.


----------



## Bad Bub (Jan 17, 2006)

Lol... I guess you'll have to sacrifice some of one part.... bummer.


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

They sell the large bottles of Devcon 5 minute epoxy at Lowes in the paint section by the caulk and glues. $15.99 for 9 OZ kit bottles. Home depot has a different brand in the same section in 9 oz kits also but didn't like it as much as the Devcon 5.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

TIGGER said:


> They sell the large bottles of Devcon 5 minute epoxy at Lowes in the paint section by the caulk and glues. $15.99 for 9 OZ kit bottles. Home depot has a different brand in the same section in 9 oz kits also but didn't like it as much as the Devcon 5.


Thanks John. I didn't find it at Lowes in the past. I prefer the 30 minute kind, as I am usually working on several baits at once, and it's nice to have that little extra time to work with. It was great to finally find it right down the road.


----------

